# Mental block :p -- name that software



## AdmiralAK (May 14, 2002)

OK I am having a mental block again.
I am not sure if this is just classic software or OS X software too.
OK this is what the software does:

It takes an image, and it breaks it up into many many pieces and assigns each piece-icon to a folder, then takes those folders and arranges them on the desktop so that they form the original image.

do you get what I am saying?  This piece of software is old, at least 4 years old  does anyone remember the name ?


----------



## lethe (May 14, 2002)

i don t know about this software, but i have always wondered how LaCie SilverLining disks got to have their logo on the back of the cd top level folder window.  it is made out of folder icons arranged perfectly to make a picture.  clearly this piece of software is what they used.

sorry i am of no help for you to remember what it is though.

i think in OSX, you can just make a window have a background.  not exactly sure how, but i ve certainly seen software installers that have neat stuff as background of the installers top level window.  so this software wouldn t be too useful, at least for that purpose.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 14, 2002)

Actually I was planning on making an image, and breaking it up in many pieces and use it online, might load faster that way


----------



## dricci (May 14, 2002)

Adobe ImageReady breaks images up for online use, called "Slicing"

It does help load time for people with slower connections.


----------



## adambyte (May 14, 2002)

I believe the old classic app you're talking about is Iconographer.... or maybe I'm going nuts... I know it was on the first 12 or so MacAddict CDs.... but, sadly, I don't have them with me.... I'll confirm what it is this weekend when I visit the parents house...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 14, 2002)

I would love to have imageready but I dont 
I will look into iconographer, I had this app (the one I described) from a MacAddict CD


----------



## RacerX (May 14, 2002)

I use _IconaRanger_ for my CDs.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 15, 2002)

Kepp em coming 
(After next week I finally get some web site work re-started  )


----------



## zra (May 16, 2002)

There's also a freeware classic app called Iconmacher, available via Versiontracker.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 18, 2002)

GC can do that ?!
I never knew that and I HAVE GC already  lol thanks


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

GraphicConverter can do everything. You should know that by now! 

EDIT: W00t! 800 posts, 800 MHz iMac, 800-hour school day... oh, wait....


----------

